# Addi FlexiFlips



## katanamama (Mar 9, 2017)

I had a message this morning introducing the new, not yet available 8" Flexiflips from Addi.

Very interesting concept, a set 3 8" flexible double pointed needles for knitting smaller circular projects such as socks and hats.

Personally, I have no difficulty handling 3, 4 or even 5 dpn's, but I have yet to master magic loop, that's still on my bucket list.

But, these appear to be worth a second look.

http://www.skacelknitting.com/addi-Flexiflips/?utm_source=deb&utm_campaign=kd-lpa-deb-171007&utm_content=973981_DEB_KD171007+-+Partner+List+-+Skacel+sweeps+entries+list&utm_medium=email&k=xwpDAE%2FqOzXeuRTUaopKwfRVstEOZ%2BLVGF2fqS36l3A%3D


----------



## eikeat (Feb 12, 2011)

Wow! What an interesting idea. Will have to watch for their release date.


----------



## Someothercat (Jan 9, 2013)

Thanks for posting. These look really interesting.


----------



## marciawm (Jun 2, 2015)

i might try those, I hate dp needles.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I've tried the plastic bent ones--these may work similarly.

https://www.jimmybeanswool.com/knitting/yarn/Neko/CurvedDoublePointNeedles.asp?specPCVID=81827&advSourceID=9&gclid=EAIaIQobChMI04mik8De1gIVyR-GCh3vcQ4_EAQYASABEgK8Z_D_BwE


----------



## Beachkc (Aug 24, 2012)

That peaks my interest. I do magic loop, but I also use DPs on sometimes. I wasn't interested in the bent DPs that came out a couple years ago, but these look very workable. Thanks for posting.


----------



## cah (Oct 2, 2014)

I had heard about these and I would be interested in trying them. The curved plastic double points didn't look all that easy to work with, but I saw a video using these Addis and was impressed.


----------



## janielha (Dec 20, 2012)

Hmmm, they look interesting. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Mitch (Apr 4, 2011)

Interesting!


----------



## BeadsbyBeadz (Dec 19, 2012)

I've sent a message to the on-line shop I always use asking when they will be available retail. I'll pass the info along as soon as they reply.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

looks interesting as the cord just broke off my # 8 favorite 16" hat needle


----------



## Cheryl_K (May 23, 2011)

Interesting. I love Addi needles. Very innovative.


----------



## Jerlyn (Jun 27, 2014)

Interesting idea. Will watch for release.


----------



## Someothercat (Jan 9, 2013)

Handsome Fibers says will have middle to end of month!


----------



## nonak (Sep 18, 2013)

They seem interesting - I usually use 3 9" circulars (I HATE DPN's - I start with 5 and end up with 2 or 3 by the time i'm done) and I can't do magic loop to save my life. But this look like a great option. I don't only have a few 9" that work. Looks like Handsome Fibers will have them just in time for my birthday.....


----------



## eikeat (Feb 12, 2011)

So how soon is that?


----------



## BeadsbyBeadz (Dec 19, 2012)

eikeat said:


> So how soon is that?


See post from SomeOtherCat on page 1.


----------



## eikeat (Feb 12, 2011)

Sorry. I somehow missed that.
Thanks.


----------



## ggmomliz (Jan 31, 2016)

I will watch for them, I love working with dpns for socks, doll things, baby things and these might be pleasant to try. I must say that the only Addi product I have is an Addi Turbo size 12 circular needle. I bought it years ago after reading rave reviews about the Turbos and since I was about to begin a one piece afghan and size 12 are few and far between I gave them a shot. HATE, HATE, HATE them! The nylon tube between the tips grabs every yarn I have tried. I have also used just about everything the try and make the tube slicker. I do like the tips so I am willing to give these new ones a try.


----------



## cherylthompson (Feb 18, 2013)

Thanks for posting! I'm so excited to try these!


----------



## eikeat (Feb 12, 2011)

Me too.


----------



## Becca (Jan 26, 2011)

Probably easier to use than the Neko version. Might have to give them a try. Made a set of Neko dpns but had difficulty with them.


----------



## shenandoah knits (Mar 26, 2017)

I've gone one step further so that I only have to use two circular needles. When I have less than forty stitches on my one needle I start knitting with another 16" circular needle until I have approximately half the stitches (ending at a decrease position) on the new needle. For the second needle I use a needle that is different in color from the first so I can easily tell which end to pick up to knit the next half of the top. If you can picture it, half the stitches are on one needle, and half are on the other. Keep the stitches on their own needle. It may take a while to get used to it but I find that it is a neat and easy way to finish decreasing a hat.


----------



## knit-knit (Aug 22, 2016)

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## wray (Apr 6, 2015)

Looks interesting. Keep us posted on any new information. I'm an addi anything kind of knitter.


----------



## LunaDragon (Sep 8, 2012)

I love it, but I still need the longer ones so when a 3 year old pulls on them when I am distracted else where I don't drop the stitches. LOL


----------



## cr8images (Jul 22, 2011)

I use two circular needles. Two different colors or lengths helps to keep it clear which needle (point) to use. I do this when knitting small items including socks.


----------



## Hilda (Apr 23, 2011)

These may not accidently slip out as easily as straight DPs can.


----------



## njbetsy (Apr 18, 2012)

Very interesting.


----------



## gloriam (Aug 11, 2011)

Thanks, I like these.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

shenandoah knits said:


> I've gone one step further so that I only have to use two circular needles. When I have less than forty stitches on my one needle I start knitting with another 16" circular needle until I have approximately half the stitches (ending at a decrease position) on the new needle. For the second needle I use a needle that is different in color from the first so I can easily tell which end to pick up to knit the next half of the top. If you can picture it, half the stitches are on one needle, and half are on the other. Keep the stitches on their own needle. It may take a while to get used to it but I find that it is a neat and easy way to finish decreasing a hat.


I like this method also.


----------



## riversong200 (Apr 20, 2014)

Hmmm. I can't decide if I love this idea or if it's just another gimmick. I'll be interested in reading the reviews once the hit the market.


----------



## MaryCarter (Oct 17, 2011)

Wow, thanks for posting this.....very interesting. Now all I need to know is where can I purchase some?

I just contacted Handsome Fibres....thanks for mentioning who sells them.


----------



## retiredwoman (Feb 25, 2014)

katanamama said:


> I had a message this morning introducing the new, not yet available 8" Flexiflips from Addi.
> 
> Very interesting concept, a set 3 8" flexible double pointed needles for knitting smaller circular projects such as socks and hats.
> 
> ...


Looks like they got the idea from Neko but changed the middle to wire instead of solid material like the Nekos


----------



## cah (Oct 2, 2014)

mambrose3 said:


> Looks like they got the idea from Neko but changed the middle to wire instead of solid material like the Nekos


No, the idea had been around for years (before Neko) except people were using 3 or 4 nine inch circulars. That wasn't something I could do because I would still have had to deal with the short tips, and I can't. The Addi FlexiFlips have longer tips with very little cord. The Neko are just plastic and rigid. To me the Neko seemed difficult and awkward to use and I use double points all the time.


----------



## Revan (Jun 29, 2011)

Thanks for the information.


----------



## shenandoah knits (Mar 26, 2017)

When you try using two needles, please be patient, and don't give up because you have the ends of the needles dangling around. When I finish knitting the stitches on one of the needles I push them to the middle of that cable and stick the points into the body of the hat to keep the points out of the way.  Here's another slick way to do the top of a hat using just one needle at a time: Switch from a 16 inch needle to a 12 inch needle and then to a 9 inch needle to accommodate the number of stitches. Little tedious to manage but you don't have to battle multiple needles.


----------



## BeadsbyBeadz (Dec 19, 2012)

I just received a reply from Dixie at Addi Needle Shop - they will carry the FlexiFlips and Addi has told them they will be available in November. She said she will send me a note when they are available which I'll post here but we can visit their site www.addineedleshop.com but to also keep an eye on their Facebook page (Colorsong Yarn) www.colorsongyarn.com.


----------



## Julienne (Aug 28, 2016)

RookieRetiree said:


> I've tried the plastic bent ones--these may work similarly.
> 
> https://www.jimmybeanswool.com/knitting/yarn/Neko/CurvedDoublePointNeedles.asp?specPCVID=81827&advSourceID=9&gclid=EAIaIQobChMI04mik8De1gIVyR-GCh3vcQ4_EAQYASABEgK8Z_D_BwE


I'd be interested if you've used them to knit sleeves.


----------



## eikeat (Feb 12, 2011)

Thanks for the update.


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

MaryCarter said:


> Wow, thanks for posting this.....very interesting. Now all I need to know is where can I purchase some?
> 
> I just contacted Handsome Fibres....thanks for mentioning who sells them.


Very interesting, Mary have you ordered anything from Handsome fibres? If so what was the shipping costs like?


----------



## Cocoa (Jul 23, 2012)

They look interesting. I would like to try them, but I use 11" or 12" circulars and I do not see what the advantage over those would be. However, I do think if one only uses DP's, these could be an improvement.


----------



## njbetsy (Apr 18, 2012)

I love Handsome Fibers--great customer service!


----------



## dora mac (Nov 15, 2011)

janielha said:


> Hmmm, they look interesting. Thanks for sharing.


same here


----------



## Roses and cats (Apr 17, 2013)

Interesting.


----------

